# Limited Edition Italia50



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

This year we'll be celebrating the 50th anniversary of Eddy Merckx's first Giro d'Italia win. In the 1968 edition he won 3 stages: the 1st to Novara, the 8th to Brescia and the 12th stage to the mountains of _Tre Cime di Lavaredo_, where he reconquered the beautiful _Maglia Rosa_. Eddy maintained the leaders jersey until the last stage that finished in Napoli. It was in that city that he won his first ever Grand Tour. A performance that will be on Eddy's mind forever.

No better way to honor this anniversary than with a Limited Edition bike. The *Italia50* is dedicated to Eddy's first _Maglia Rosa_, hence the subtle touches of pink on this special bike.

As you probably noticed on social media this bike was presented last weekend at Velofollies, the biggest Belgian bike show.

The Italia50 can be ordered at your dealer as a full bike or frameset. Prices for both options are:




Full bike: € 7 499,00
Frameset: € 3 999,00


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I find it hard to get excited about carbon fiber Merckx bikes. Looks just like another plastic bike to me. I love my 22 year old Corsa 01. That was from a time when Merckx bikes were really iconic. Not so much anymore. Does the guy even have anything to do with the company anymore?


----------



## Vitix2 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Don’t Sleep on Modern Merckx Frames!*



pmf said:


> I find it hard to get excited about carbon fiber Merckx bikes. Looks just like another plastic bike to me. I love my 22 year old Corsa 01. That was from a time when Merckx bikes were really iconic. Not so much anymore. Does the guy even have anything to do with the company anymore?


He probably does not have much to do with them, but he must have sold the recipe for the secret sauce. I have a 2016 Sallanches 64 and it has that unmistakable Merckx ride. 

I’ve owned a 2008 SXM (which is still my rainy day/indoor trainer/twiddle around the neighborhood bike), a 2002 Premium, and a Corsa from way back in the day. The Sallanches is as good as any of them IMHO. Actually, it is better than the Premium by more than a little bit, but the SXM is still a beast. It’s heavy as heck, but smooth and solid as a rock. I’ll have that bike in my life through eternity.


----------

